# Which endurance bike?



## RedAggie03 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm trying to pick an 'endurance' road bike. I have nerve issues in my right hand so I need something that I can keep the weight off my hand. I've narrowed it down to these bikes. Which would you pick based on specs, not fit. I would really like something without a bunch of spacers on the steering stem, but actually endurance geometry. :thumbsup:

Oh, this isn't a SRAM vs. Shimano debate...I'm talking more about quality of the company / build quality. I will be fine with either groupset, I know the pluses and minuses...


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm a fan of the Giant Defy geometry -- recently upgraded from Defy 3 to Defy Alliance 1.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

RedAggie03 said:


> I'm trying to pick an 'endurance' road bike.* I have nerve issues in my right hand so I need something that I can keep the weight off my hand*. I've narrowed it down to these bikes. Which would you pick based on specs, not fit. I would really like something without a bunch of spacers on the steering stem, but actually endurance geometry. :thumbsup:
> 
> Oh, this isn't a SRAM vs. Shimano debate...I'm talking more about quality of the company / build quality. I will be fine with either groupset, I know the pluses and minuses...


Assuming they fit equally well, any are fine choices if they meet your intended uses. 

As far as keeping excessive weight off your hands, a proper fit does that (not endurance or relaxed geometry), so while choosing an endurance bike is a fine choice, don't be misled into thinking it has some advantage re: f/r weight distribution.


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jul 11, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Assuming they fit equally well, any are fine choices if they meet your intended uses.
> 
> As far as keeping excessive weight off your hands, a proper fit does that (not endurance or relaxed geometry), so while choosing an endurance bike is a fine choice, don't be misled into thinking it has some advantage re: f/r weight distribution.


 
If the drop is -3" vs. 0" how would that make no difference? You are shifting your weight over the front tire and more on your hands to hold your body up. No?

I relate it to motorcycles...I had a GSXR, very much a race bike...I also had a sport touring bike. The sport touring bike was easier on my hands, back, etc because I sat more upright...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

RedAggie03 said:


> If the drop is -3" vs. 0" how would that make no difference? You are shifting your weight over the front tire and more on your hands to hold your body up. No?


No. It's not a given that increasing saddle to bar drop shifts weight forward. If it does, the riders fit isn't right (no matter the bikes geo). 

Also, keep in mind that bikes (whether they be relaxed or race geo) aren't set up in such static terms. You can have a race bike with little or no drop and an endurance bike set up with several inches of drop. But that aside, proper fit ensures a riders f/r weight is distributed properly, so no numbness.

BTW, I'm not suggesting any of these bikes aren't good choices. As stated, if they suite your intended purposes (type of riding you want to do), they are. Just don't choose them for the wrong reasons.


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow, more votes on the Cannondale - why??


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

You might add the Cervelo and Scott to this listing as they are great frames without being too agressive. I have ridden the Cannondale Synapse and it was way too twitchy for me. It felt like I could twist the neck off the front.


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jul 11, 2011)

scottzj said:


> You might add the Cervelo and Scott to this listing as they are great frames without being too agressive. I have ridden the Cannondale Synapse and it was way too twitchy for me. It felt like I could twist the neck off the front.


I'd love a Cervelo, but there is no S1 for this year so the cheapest bike is like $3,200! 

Let me see if I can find a Scott distributor in Houston... :thumbsup:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Really, I think most bikes companies should have a model or two that fit in this category. Kinda boils down to what your local dealers can get. Most companies make stuff at similar price points, but it's seldom an apples to apples comparison.


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jul 11, 2011)

The Scott Speedster S20 looks nice...


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

There are two things that will really help your hands. Higher bars to shift your weight back and larger front tire to cut down vibration/shock from the road.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

RedAggie03 said:


> Wow, more votes on the Cannondale - why??




I voted Synapse, but in truth, I have the Carbon version...it absolutely rides like buttah and is very comfortable. In fact, as I got more fit and ride harder now, I flipped the stem and took out some spacers to lower the bars. It's still very comfortable. Not sure why the other poster said it was "twitchy"....I thought that of the Look 566 when I test rode it...but hardly the Synapse as it's got a slightly longer wheelbase. Not sure if the alloy version rides harsher....


**


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jul 11, 2011)

LC said:


> There are two things that will really help your hands. Higher bars to shift your weight back and larger front tire to cut down vibration/shock from the road.


That's not what PJ352 says... :mad2:

I'm with you though, I think higher bars will help me. My understanding is the endurance frames give you higher bars without all of the spacers etc...


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Love my Secteur. I have the Comp, which has CF seat stays and 105 components. Stretch a bit to that model if you can.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

RedAggie03 said:


> That's not what PJ352 says... :mad2:
> 
> I'm with you though, I think higher bars will help me. My understanding is the endurance frames give you higher bars without all of the spacers etc...


While it's true that raising the bars _can_ shorten reach, it doesn't shift rider weight back any discernable degree, but it will move center of gravity _up_, _slightly_.

Running wider tires at lower pressures will serve to quell road vibrations a little, but that's not related to f/r weight distribution or the relaxed versus race debate. And yes, generally speaking, endurance frames allow for higher bars with less spacers, but in and of itself it doesn't (and won't) address or prevent your hand/ arm numbness issue. Proper fit does that.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> in and of itself it doesn't (and won't) address or prevent your hand/ arm numbness issue. Proper fit plus proper form does that.


Fixed it for you...

The most perfect fit in the world won't help here if the rider rides it slumped over, round-backed, straight-armed, with all their weight firmly planted on the handlebars.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

RJP Diver said:


> Fixed it for you...
> 
> The most perfect fit in the world won't help here if the rider rides it slumped over, round-backed, straight-armed, with *all their weight firmly planted on the handlebars*.


Granted, qualifiers can be added to almost any topic/ post, but even in your scenario, a proper fit would prevent the riders weight 'firmly planted on the bars', because f/r weight distribution would prevent that (which was my point).

That aside, my goal here is to convey to the OP that choosing endurance/ relaxed geo for the reasons he mentioned is flawed. If it were true, all cyclists riding race bikes would have numb hands/ arms, and that's obviously not the case.


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok, I spent all day at almost every bike shop in Houston and got fited multiple times, tried a bunch of bike and ended up with a Specialized Roubaix Elite. I'm very happy with it and feel very comfortable. I was very close to buying a Giant Defy Advanced 3, but they did not have the M/L size I wanted. I tried the M and I felt too cramped on the bike and the M/L they did have was an Advanced 2 and too expensive. I ended up getting the Roubaix for $1,799 so I was very close to $2k out the door with tax and everything. I also got the Look Max 2's or whatever for pedals. Hopefully I like them.

Here she is:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

That's a great looking bike.. congrats and enjoy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Another thing to remember is that the gearing between the Specialized and the Cannondale are different.


----------



## The English Hacker (May 30, 2011)

Nice bike! And it happens to be the same one I have


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks very nice. Congrats!

How do you like the Apex drivetrain? How does it shift? I've been very interested in that, as I think a 32-tooth cog would be nice to have for the mountains.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Man I look the look of that bike. I have seen pics of them but usually not the best. Those pics make that bike look outstanding! Kudos!


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jul 11, 2011)

tystevens said:


> Looks very nice. Congrats!
> 
> How do you like the Apex drivetrain? How does it shift? I've been very interested in that, as I think a 32-tooth cog would be nice to have for the mountains.


I had no prior experience with SRAM, but had put maybe 200 miles on Shimano 105. I would say I'm no expert by any means, but from a ease of use perspective, I love it. It is fast, I feel the positive engagement, I like the noise because I know it's working / done working (some complain it's noisy). I don't find it noisy. I love the shifters - I don't have huge hands and I found it a little bit hard to move the whole brake handle to up shift. I really like the fact that I can pull the shifter back into my hand on the grip and shift. :thumbsup:

So yeah, I absolutely love the SRAM setup.



scottzj said:


> Man I look the look of that bike. I have seen pics of them but usually not the best. Those pics make that bike look outstanding! Kudos!


Thanks everyone - she's really sexy in real life!


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice looking bike! Happy riding!


----------



## smokey422 (Feb 22, 2004)

*That's a beautiful bike!*

How is the ride on it? Do those dampers in the seatstays help the ride? Glad you're happy with the SRAM setup. I've never experienced their road groups but rode SRAM on my MTB for years with great results. Hope you have many happy miles with it.


----------

